# New Leo!



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Just got home from the Reptile Expo, picked up a new male superhypo-baldy tangerine carrottail! (what a long name eh ..geeze)
Here are a few pics from the trip.(to see them bigger you'll need to surf My gallery)

Some Tree Boas!









The Baby Beardies!!









Dart Frogs!









Here Lies the family of geckos from which mine was picked.









And last but not least..some pics of Zeus on the ride home.

















































So overall the expo was great this round (twice the size as the last) and there were so many beautiful geckos to choose from it made it quite hard to pick the right breeder for my female!
Ill be sure to take plenty of pics at the next expo in June.
Eden


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Edit* The snakes in the pic are Pythons..not boas. lol


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

those are awsome which one did u buy
or are they yours


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm officially jealous!
Nice leo Eden.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> those are awsome which one did u buy
> or are they yours
> [snapback]984950[/snapback]​


The last six pics are of the gecko i bought at the show. The group of geckos are the other geckos that breeder had.
Eden


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Trevor said:


> I'm officially jealous!
> Nice leo Eden.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Trev!....If you don't happen to find a nice tangerine in Quebec..you should check out the next expo on June 19th. They are held in Toronto, but the selection is worth the drive out!
check out the SITE for maps and info.
Eden


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ima be getting one but i duno how to house them. im getting rid of one of my frogs. is there any care sheets :0


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Eden said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm officially jealous!
> ...


Hey Eden,
Thanks for the link, and the head's-up! But I doubt I'll drive out to TO for the expo.
I missed the one here in Montreal 4 weeks ago, I was so pissed.

Trev


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> ima be getting one but i duno how to house them. im getting rid of one of my frogs. is there any care sheets :0
> [snapback]987272[/snapback]​


Check out Burf's leo care sheet....this IS the sh*t!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...gecko+caresheet

Trev


----------

